# Hermes S/S 2011 x 207 (tags)



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*für die Interessierten hier mal die Models:

Abbey Lee Kershaw, Alana Zimmer, Alina Baikova, Aline Weber, Alla Kostromichova, Angela Lindvall, Anja Rubik, Anne Vyalitsyna, Bojana Panic, Britt Maren, Coco Rocha, Constance Jablonski, Emina Cunmulaj, Erin O'Connor, Erin Wasson, Farida Khelfa, Frida Gustavsson, Ginta Lapina, Hailey Clauson, Iris Strubegger, Joan Smalls, Jourdan Dunn, Julia Oleynik, Julija Step, Karlie Kloss, Karmen Pedaru, Karolina Kurkova, Kasia Struss, Kendra Spears, Kiki Kang, Kirsi Pyrhonen, Liu Wen, Marija Vujovic, Maryna Linchuk, Milagros Schmoll, Monika Jac Jagaciak, Rianne ten Haken, Sasha Pivovarova, Sessilee Lopez, Sigrid Agren, Tara Gill, Toni Garrn, Yulia Kharlapanova*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (13 Sep. 2012)

das kommt mir spanisch! vor.


----------

